# MkII Stingray



## ABoen (Mar 29, 2009)

Just got this one afew days ago...What a great looking watch !
b-). I must say that Mr. Bill Yao did a fantastic job with the details and quality and value. Best few hundred $ I have ever spent on a ....watch ever :-!:-!.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Look awesome~Congrats! ;-)


----------



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

Stingray is a good looking watch...but i am disappointed about it accuracy as mine lost between 2 and 3 minutes in just 5 days of wearing


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

oca_9i said:


> Stingray is a good looking watch...but i am disappointed about it accuracy as mine lost between 2 and 3 minutes in just 5 days of wearing


Contact Bill about that: that is well outside the typical +/- 2 SECONDS a day (or better) that everyone else seems to pull with his watches. If it is brand new, than something is wrong, and they'll fix it ASAP. If you got it used, it may need an adjustment from the previous owner. In either case, you've lost about 30 seconds a day. As I said, PM MKII and ask about an adjustment.


----------



## watchman94 (Jan 2, 2011)

I got my stingray a couple months ago and i have to say i am quite pleased with. It is a great watch and MKII is a great company. I do recommend though that you get yours bead blasted. I have mine being worked on right now and i have seen the difference up close before. the bead blasted one looked rather good. Whatever you choice though i hope u are a happy with it. Stingray is a great watch. Enjoy it.


----------



## eganwh (Jan 15, 2009)

I agree, looks great on a tan G-10. Mine on a leather strap:


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

It's a gorgeous watch. :-!

I hope there's another version released.


----------



## eganwh (Jan 15, 2009)

IIRC Bill mentioned a bracelet option for the new version.


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow everything about these just screams new classic to me. which of course is what it is. Still I'm waititng for one to come available or the next release. Might even be the watch to turn me away from others... we'll see. I've only seen one version I didn't just love, and that was still pretty nice.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Good God ! Love that combination! And the red tipped second hand and red date on black date wheel is really a nice combination too!

Enjoy!



eganwh said:


> I agree, looks great on a tan G-10. Mine on a leather strap:
> View attachment 403449


----------



## eganwh (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comment. One more:


----------



## preachermanpaul (Jan 25, 2011)

Very cool watch. Bezel is huge. I'm sure you're still enjoying this one!


----------



## eganwh (Jan 15, 2009)

preachermanpaul said:


> Bezel is huge.


The bezel is basically the same diameter as the case. So, yeah, it has quite a presence. This is a Stingray 50 - The Stingray 70 has a bezel with a bevel on the top outside edge which appears to visually reduce the bezel size and soften the overall look. I believe Bill mentioned something about re-designing the bezel on the 70 on the next Stingray iteration. I'm looking forward to seeing the updated Stingray versions.


----------



## Jonah81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Got this yesterday form a fellow WUS, swapped the original (very comfortable) rubber strap to a heavy Staib mesh I bought a few weeks ago. I think it looks pretty good on the Stingray. It's my first MKII, and I'm very impressed.


----------



## DCcollector (Apr 28, 2011)

Really really like the mesh on it. That is a great looking watch and regret not getting one while they were being made.


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

Darned nice - congrats! I'm hoping to see more info on the new version soon, as I missed out on the first one. I'm REALLY curious too, as to the Tornek-Rayville version. I think he only made 10 or so of those so far. I didn't manage one of those either, but still want one.


----------

